# Google Video Finds



## R988 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thought it might be a good idea to stick all google video finds in the one thread, so add any you feel are good or worth seeing here.

Nellis Aviation Nation 2004 airshow, greatfootage and editing, warbirds to modern stuff, one of my favourites
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5196977146682702313

some rarish Su-24 video from Russia
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1359937865738454545

Modern Military Jets compilation
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2215708894389323667

Modern Military Jets part 2 compilation
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4404823098619173022

Soviet footage from afghan war
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4786612353556641784

Low F/A-18 pass
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8237718619399725635

F-22
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4414306919241680979

Looks like a Sukhoi promo video from MAKS 2005
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7908977996459602882

F-15s simultaneously fire missiles at targets
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5407689709694560211

More F-15 exercises (from cockpit)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8980952176677757625

Finnish Air Force F/A-18 demo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5404444736102302174

More F-22
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5681024047527824219

Colour guncam footage of P-51 shooting 109G(I think)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4980033002660319852

F4U training video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1056703518162002454

P-47 training video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6497955441338098345

B-17 wartime colour video (some P-47s also)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2257018867806151378

WW2 short propaganda film (allied) fight for the sky (lots of guncam footage)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3541674880997376657

109s colour wartime film
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4272632940850202173

lots of colour and footage film from ww2 compilation (set to various classic war film music)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6641591019511780418

RAF Typhoons in action
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8899961403050041098

Battle of Britain footage (apparently)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4793468773427815652

Lancia Stratos vs Hawker Hunter drag race!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3491120736945173292

and again
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5386391618668840749

L29 and Sea Furies
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7792138869764321421

United Airlines jet blast demo 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4342929198574343

Alpha Jet demo video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-72800025308739875

Gilles Villeneuve's Ferrari vs. Italian Air Force F104 Jet Fighter 1981
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5920110259048704147

B-47
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3115546622903572934

XB-70 Valkyrie
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3062210004011816556
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8555311868805328490

Veterns fly B-17 again
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2634239888982635136

B-2 in iraq
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=800312294814136884

B-52
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4819660037179493899

Eastbourne Airshow 2005
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1758000219569641402

Swiss Mirages
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2429536489834548105

Lancaster movie - 514 squadron
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8725040788918615931

Low level F-16s in Norway
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8515585555928652376

F-4s fire rockets in Vietnam
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3751964659014819931

B-52 carpet bombing
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7309904847520611793

Topgun intro scene
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=417211808338493524

C-130 very hard landing (wing breaks off!)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5680129609112900235

Me163 Komet
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8126559025769044810
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4496726894717205327

A321 hairy landing attempt!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7627354024786584392

Soviet WW2 aircraft footage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-778658388037680082

P-38
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9087397413359462243

Strafing ships
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7837179160223984939

Airliners stock footage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6432590138024652983

F-5s doing stuff
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8911247530112768523
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3882308460785192782

SLAMRAAM
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6330610926590193612

A-10 demo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3216741745764941010

Rafale, one day one deck short movie
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3651321863934932284

Eurofighter
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1182939651864209457

Eurofighter promo video (hilariously bad and wrong on so many levels)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5755600321297403594

Mirage IV
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2225532417409439788

Mirage III
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2489593991948519299

F-15 tribute
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3443808396534904106

F-22 from lockheed martin
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7475538254258696066

Mystere
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7475007359746834869

Mystere II
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3863231482896003113

Dassault VTOL experiments
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3366942024569174566

Mirage 2000 promo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=160805726395017049

US Navy seals (not aviation but cool nonetheless)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-246182666467388310

F-22 USAF recruiting video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1187028439851024536

Rafale - Global Punch
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2147607174179584032

Dassault evolution film (history of dassault)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4227176061845731855

Mirage Deltas
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4572968699416060715

More Mirage 2000 (dont the french have anything better to do than shameless self promotion?)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5293447961457390336

Mirage 4000
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5990941365247772637

Dassault Falcon
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5757147842775509807

Gripen promo
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2832992709161682932

More Dassault self promotion
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1962834325035859794

US jets compilation
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1806609209463115195

F-14 tribute
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7069648842128183770


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Some good stuff there R988.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Gordon Bennett! Thassalot! Thanksalot!

Great idea for a thread. GV is a treasure trove but not easy to get to the good stuff. But then maybe that's why it is fun.

One of mine is up there - a short clip of the Harvard landing. Have not had time to look at it lately but will now return.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6379553408958420560&q=duxford&pl=true

Unbelievably there's just two vid clips from Duxford, t'other is the Rapide which gives pleasure frights:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7487518661400717669&q=duxford&pl=true

Which partly explains my enthusiasm to upload some of my other vids.

Regular viewers may recall my mistakenly labelling one of my vids on this site as being the Turkish Stars when in fact it was the Swiss AF team. Well, c/o GV you can enjoy the sublime TS:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2899609922115175316&q=supersonic&pl=true


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone know what the decoy thingy is on the Eurofighter video??


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Could be a towed decoy - the B2 and F18 have one as part of their EW countermeasures to sucker in radar homing missiles.


----------



## R988 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure why it needs it if it can just light the reheat and outrun a (I think IR!) missile, god those promo videos are such a load of crap, you'd think someone somewhere might have spotted some of the numerous fantasies masquerading as truth in that video, oh well never underestimate marketing bods I guess.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 29, 2006)

GEC-Marconi is also working on towed decoys for the Eurofighter. Two units are integrated into the EF2000 right wingtip mounted pod.
see also:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/systems/an-ale-55.htm
and
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/frheft/FRH9802/FR9802c.htm
they must think it is really useful since they had to make it withstand the reheat plume.
In large aircraft, such as the Nimrod, a winch can be installed, allowing the retraction of the decoy before landing. Otherwise, the cable is cut, losing at least $10000 for each decoy deployment.
"The decoy protects the host aircraft and its crew against guided missiles by providing a more attractive radar target and luring RF missiles away from the aircraft and to the decoy. The most rigorously tested ECM system in U.S. Air Force and U.S. Navy history, the ALE-50 has successfully countered numerous live firings of both surface-to-air and air-to-air missiles.

"U.S. military pilots have nicknamed the decoy "Little Buddy".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALE-50_Towed_Decoy_System

http://www.military-aerospace-technology.com/article.cfm?DocID=66


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting. Never heard of them before. They would have to be towed quite far back for the host to escape the blast of the missile though.


----------



## R988 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think ships and submarines use something similar don't they?


----------



## R988 (Apr 20, 2006)

few more

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1180750068595819073
warbird tribute video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3062210004011816556
XB-70 startup and taxi

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8555311868805328490
in flight

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3115546622903572934
B47 propaganda vid

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9042151214989849242
B29 bombing

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-289178578948803011
B2 spirit

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-311981307714102739
MH53

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1936040434465100525
B17 ride along

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6471905774452126549
warbird adventures (T6)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2772544527369613198
all red star 2005 dvd trailer

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7464408199155611634
a mentors symphony (t34b)


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7010851917908356694
Mig21


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8535422075736207885
GROM - Polish elite forces 


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=473158482184601925
Czech military advert

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8203050511193783749
polish copter in iraq

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=247406892821510403
flymig.com advert

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8926938905287075951&pl=true
us navy vs japan aircraft ww2
check out more from this user archive.gov for more historic news footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4034747805179703482
ww2 guncam footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7959339676002643644
hurricane IIc vs captured Ju88

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1104373843095022320
Russian WW2 footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8422390005025395336
german panzer footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2345751827308151969
Ju87 stukas

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3766583630648472397
shotdown, ww2 footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3372011613162176264
guncam footage, shorts sunderland?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2522332309187641888
german guncams

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4272632940850202173
colour 109 footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6356675251016403435
P-47s taking off with 500lb bombs

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7240613713415679488
US guncam vs german trains


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good vids. I think the mig21 looks wicked, menacing. Sounds good too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1798799581846693213&pl=true
near miss in Iraq

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6978249387717076528&pl=true
Jarheads [shame about the 'muzick']


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

arty
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1556898992652221536&pl=true


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 26, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Good stuff Roy.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Not aviation related but here is one I have found: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7231843493488769585&pl=true


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias and felicidados por de Weekend Holidados di Banco!


----------



## Aggie08 (May 3, 2006)

WOW, thermite is cool


----------



## R988 (May 8, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-308367667926811811
Kenny Loggins Dangeer Zone music video clip, lots of topgun footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=752672071382071714
RCAF slideshow

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1283931100412527497
Dutch F-16 recruiting video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6565372336848280526
Another grouchymedia vid

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3772734058855594656
Harrier flyby

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2367849993821094040
A321 crosswind landing

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2498234148335857479
Some extreme crosswind landings during boeing test flights

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6568229893678617987
747 extreme landing

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7107377291537651710
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4226287825647195043
Beating up the field in a 757!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3594766285918724230
The video where the guy in the car pulls down the stuck landing gear

Concorde final takeoff
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5095448563542094963

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4147604860974111184
747 takeoff and climbout in cockpit

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1162786979691916973
Jet racing, Xbox commerical, stupid but funny


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

Some good ones there R988.


----------



## R988 (May 27, 2006)

Another wet weekend, another day trawling google video and finding some interesting Pakistan Air Force videos. with some rarish footage. The Pakistan military babe who presents these is pretty hot too 

Pakistan Air Defence
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8033740084879034006

History of Pakistan air force
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6365743959186861663

Pakistan Air Force live missile firings and weapons tests
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3067742538372338325

Pakistan F-7 pilot profile
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4870480454904336804

Visit to Pakistan Military base
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3943814786362598531

F-7 Footage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6453007903390681917

Pakistan Army aviation, helicopters etc
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7218624610694893225

AH-1F Cobra firing display
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6129514441980618102

Ferrari F40 vs Helicopter drag race
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5831098350755495120

Harpoon missile
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6044494898272572323
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3964217715392382577
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6798942466363526396

Sea Fury pylon racers and L29
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7792138869764321421

JASSM Missile
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1596839404137980358

Soviet bombers and nuclear tests
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-858447295993880263

More P-47 colour footage, remixed
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=379456230261346131

Some more interesting WW2 footage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7482670284122022906

Missile War - morbidly compelling ICBM video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7594819479232827300

B-52 and the H Bomb
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3347570308928509099

First H bomb test
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3597507450536748258

More nuclear testing
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6226188197376047025

B-52 carrying nuclear bomb crashes 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1031255679492161894

Mirage 2000N crusing around
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-628226655094296035

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6197778402368192521
B-52 blowing stuff up

Tank crushes car
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-617037612673882035

CV-22 Osprey
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4130772315445320267

F-35
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4712727003603861589

C-5 Galaxy
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4721761277136605775

C-130
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6730584345592647996


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Good finds R988!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah good stuff there


----------



## v2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sopwith Camel and Spitfire Flying Side-By-Side
http://video.qooqle.jp/#Sopwith Camel and Spitfire Flying Side-By-Side


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2006)

Good find v2!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 3, 2006)

wow excellent camel spit vid that Camel is like a fart in a windstorm


----------

